# Trichocentrum tigrinum



## fbrem (Jun 23, 2009)

one of my favorite species, just wish it carried more blooms. Got it as a division from U. Memphis greenhouse






















Forrest


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 23, 2009)

Super flowers with great colours!!!! I love it!! What conditions do you give it?? TY


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool Stuff!


----------



## fbrem (Jun 23, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Super flowers with great colours!!!! I love it!! What conditions do you give it?? TY



Easy grower. I grow it mounted and keep it outside with lots of water (2x/day), almost full sun in the summer (it gets HOT here). Bone dry, bright, and cool in the winter. Won't bloom for me if it gets winter water.

Forrest


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 23, 2009)

Interesting culture!!!! I think it would be happy here too! Wish I could find one though!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice, thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh, that is cool! I think I need one of these.


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like big pretty blooms per the size of the plant.:clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 24, 2009)

interesting colors, esp. for the lip!!! Jean


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 24, 2009)

The blooms do look huge! I like the spots and the flush on the lip- two pretty markings on one flower!


----------



## swamprad (Jun 25, 2009)

That is great, Forrest, I really, really like it!


----------

